
Sunshine App Turns Everyone into a Roving Weather Reporter - cryptoz
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/clever-app-turns-everyone-roving-weather-reporter/
======
oniMaker
What's their business model?

------
funwithjustin
Isn't this just Weather Underground in nicer clothing?

~~~
Amorymeltzer
>Using crowdsourced reporting, readings from the barometric pressure sensor in
the iPhone 6 and latest iDevices, and predictive algorithms that overlay all
that information on a map to deliver 18-hour forecasts, Sunshine generates
what Stroponiati calls "weather forecasting at the street level."

So no. This was one of the really cool things predicted, if not explicitly
mentioned, when Apple announced new iPhones would have a barometer; hyper-
local readings can only improve weather information, which is sorely needed.
Admittedly this isn't the first app to do this, but the idea is huge. The
concept that everyone could be constantly making weather predictions better
and more accurate for everybody is a big deal.

We've come a long way since using metar data you grabbed from your nearest
airport via IRC.

~~~
funwithjustin
Right, I read the article too.

Weather Underground has thousands of crowdsourced weather stations scattered
all over the world with lots of sensors, including barometers, anemometers,
hygrometers, rain-gauges, etc.

